# Cyclo-progynova query



## ekitten1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi.


I am due to start taking cyclo-progynova which is supposed to be to rest my ovaries this month in preparation for IVF/ICSI Short protocol cycle starting with my next AF.


I forgot to ask at the clinic whether its possible to fall pregnant naturally taking these drugs,or whether we should abstain during ovulation this month, are they dangeous to a baby's development??


Not that its likely   


Thanks xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

They are not licensed as a contraceptive, so in theory it is possible, although the whole idea is to rest the ovaries and many people the ovulation would be suppressed! It would depend on how you as an individual would absorb the hormones and how much your body would need to switch things off - this is very individual.

The oestrogen part of the tablet is often used in high doses for frozen embryo transfers until 12 weeks. Natural progesterone is also used for 12 weeks. There is not as much data for the synthetic progesterones and the data sheet recommends stopping if pregnancy occurs - however, it also says that there is no evidence of problems in pregnancies inadvertently exposed.

Check with the doctor if you are worried.


----------



## ekitten1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Thank you Hazel.


I start to take 1 week after ovulation and was just worried incase I had already fallen pregnant.


I will check at my clinic when I report the ovulation sign.


Thanks again for taking the time to reply xx


----------

